# Funkgerät



## Mann-im-Mond (17. Mai 2005)

hey user,
ich wollt mal fragen was fürn funkgerät man braucht um also ohne etwas zu drücken sprechen kann mit eienm anderen ? ich würde gern eins mit meim kumpel holen und beim "roller fahren" lol.. benützen.. ging das ? ich kenn das nur wo man drückt un dann reden kann. aber das müsste es doch sicher auch so geben oder? 

bitte antwortet   

liebe grüße mann im mond


----------



## laCrizz (17. Mai 2005)

http://www.karlo.de/daten/download/datenblaetter/2567_PROS_KW_funkey446.pdf

das kommt dabei raus,wenn man einfach mal bei google "funkgerät ohne knöpfe" eingibt....
Was hat das in dem sub überhaupt verloren?   ... lol


----------

